# Sufjan Stevens



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Have you all heard of him? Fantastic artist!


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Yes, I think he’s amazing! 
I went to see him in Edinburgh 3 years ago performing the brilliant Carrie and Lowell album. I’d no idea what he looks like and was expecting him to be small and skinny which he isn’t at all. It was a strange show, starting with a sort of slide show of family pictures through windows with him just standing or sitting in front. Slightly disappointing. However the last hour was of a selection of his best-known songs and he really connected with the audience.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

LezLee said:


> Yes, I think he's amazing!
> I went to see him in Edinburgh 3 years ago performing the brilliant Carrie and Lowell album. I'd no idea what he looks like and was expecting him to be small and skinny which he isn't at all. It was a strange show, starting with a sort of slide show of family pictures through windows with him just standing or sitting in front. Slightly disappointing. However the last hour was of a selection of his best-known songs and he really connected with the audience.


He's a handsome man, very talented. Though, I don't love all his work, but he has some great stuff.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, finally a Sufjan thread!

I'm a big fan. Or perhaps I should say was, as Carrie and Lowell just sounds like a rough outtakes collection. I'm surprised he's been peddling it for so long, i.e. a live album of same followed. Nothing much since.

At his peak, Michigan, Illinois, and through to Age of Adz, he was incredibly inspired, enough for a classical guy like me to follow him, and I'm really picky about non-classical. Saw him on the Age of Adz tour. Impossible Soul (30 mins live!) was such a joy. Best gig ever!

Favourite tracks
Come On! Feel the Illinoise!
Predatory Wasp
No Man's Land
The Age of Adz
Impossible Soul


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

I heard his discography long time ago, I don't remember anything apart from the tear-jerking _Carrie and Lowell._ We own it on LP.


----------

